# Caliper rebuild question



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

The 4 piston calipers on my 68 are leaking and am looking for ideas on a rebuilder who will return my original cores. So far, white Post Restorations seem to be the one I'd use. Also, it looks like sometime in the past, the calipers were sleeved with brass and the piston bore changed from 2-1/16 to the camaro 1-7/8 bore, I guess it's fixable? Has anyone used WPR?


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

Duff said:


> The 4 piston calipers on my 68 are leaking and am looking for ideas on a rebuilder who will return my original cores. So far, white Post Restorations seem to be the one I'd use. Also, it looks like sometime in the past, the calipers were sleeved with brass and the piston bore changed from 2-1/16 to the camaro 1-7/8 bore, I guess it's fixable? Has anyone used WPR?


Duff
looks like rock auto has the calipers rebuilt already, if you not worrying about keeping the originals,but if you want to keep the originals the core charge is 48.00 not sure how much WPR charges


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I talked with a rep from John Stuart Power & Brake, who said it's very unlikely that they can be returned to a 2-1/16 bore, I'm still checking this out though. WPR, said they could take them back to their original bore size and it'd cost $320 per side, plus shipping. I may just box them up and buy new ones?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

White Post has been around just about forever. I have heard nothing but good things about them. 
Ames sells reproduction 4 piston calipers with no core charge


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

O52 said:


> White Post has been around just about forever. I have heard nothing but good things about them.
> Ames sells reproduction 4 piston calipers with no core charge





O52 said:


> White Post has been around just about forever. I have heard nothing but good things about them.
> Ames sells reproduction 4 piston calipers with no core charge


I ended up having my originals rebuilt by Brake & Equipment Warehouse out of Minneapolis Minnesota, they're very helpful guys, everything went smooth!


----------

